# Parfum with pheromone to attract other sex



## Hollywood (Sep 23, 2020)

Have read something about that a time ago. That pheromones in parfum attract other sex.


Best parfums to slay iyo?


----------



## Lars (Sep 23, 2020)

hmmm just smile nice tbh that pheromones is cope if your face sucks


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Sep 23, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> hmmm just smile nice tbh that pheromones is cope if your face sucks


*THE GREATEST ACCESSORY IN YOUR WARDROBE IS A SMILE! 😊




*


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Sep 23, 2020)

Pheromones do work however you cannot consciously smell them and they are only excreted by the body so im not sure how a perfume company would get them into a perfume bottle. But perfume/cologne is cope I have never seen any evidence that they are useful for attraction however I am always open to reading some studies


----------



## Tony (Sep 23, 2020)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> Pheromones do work however you cannot consciously smell them and they are only excreted by the body so im not sure how a perfume company would get them into a perfume bottle. But perfume/cologne is cope I have never seen any evidence that they are useful for attraction however I am always open to reading some studies


u cen rub bull testicles on ur body will give u the high t erome


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Sep 23, 2020)

Tony said:


> u cen rub bull testicles on ur body will give u the high t erome


fun fact i live near cow farm


----------



## Tony (Sep 23, 2020)

jm10 said:


> fun fact i live near cow farm


mirin


----------



## stuckneworleans (Sep 23, 2020)

It's called high testosterone levels


----------



## Hollywood (Sep 23, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> hmmm just smile nice tbh that pheromones is cope if your face sucks



droeftoeter


----------



## Tony (Sep 23, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> It's called high testosterone levels


i fuked u stucks


----------



## Lars (Sep 23, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> droeftoeter


is gewoon zo ruik gewoon lekker en thats it er gaan echt geen 100 lekkere wijfen naar je toe rennen om gepakt te worden omdat jij zo'n Feromonen luchtje op hebt je browsde deze site al een tijdje dus wees niet zo delusional


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Sep 23, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> is gewoon zo ruik gewoon lekker en thats it er gaan echt geen 100 lekkere wijfen naar je toe rennen om gepakt te worden omdat jij zo'n Feromonen luchtje op hebt je browsde deze site al een tijdje dus wees niet zo delusional


boooerrrk boeeerrrrrk lol


----------



## joeveniro (Sep 23, 2020)

yeah i have it, its called Raperfume, pretty useful, it comes with a fragance of chloroform, incredible tbh


----------



## Hollywood (Sep 23, 2020)

joeveniro said:


> yeah i have it, its called Raperfume, pretty useful, it comes with a fragance of chloroform, incredible tbh


Mirin


----------



## Hollywood (Sep 23, 2020)

Study shows synthetic pheromone in women’s perfume increases intimate contact with men


Women’s perfume laced with synthetic pheromones acts as a sexual magnet, increasing the sexual attractiveness of women to men, San Francisco State University researchers conclude in the current issue of the quarterly journal Physiology and Behavior. The study, the first to independently test a...



www.eurekalert.org


----------

